# Has anyone ordered from heavythrottle?



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

I live in NY and the only shop i know of around here that i trust with the whole sr20 swap and all that but i wanted to know has anyone on this forum ordered a motor or front clip from them or had them handle the swap? If so are the a reputable shop?


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

JDMJunior said:


> I live in NY and the only shop i know of around here that i trust with the whole sr20 swap and all that but i wanted to know has anyone on this forum ordered a motor or front clip from them or had them handle the swap? If so are the a reputable shop?


I bought an engine set from Heavy Throttle a while back. They were the only company that took the time to talk to me and there is always someone answering the phone. I probably paid top dollar for my black top but it was clean and appeared to be low miliage. Nothing was hacked on it. There were a few little problems but Jeff took care of me. I would do business with them again.


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

ty for answerin my question now when the time comes i know who to go to. and whats do u mean by lil problems?


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

JDMJunior said:


> ty for answerin my question now when the time comes i know who to go to. and whats do u mean by lil problems?


Little problems: the way the engine set was secured to the skid, it tipped a little and much of the weight was on the power steering pump. A fitting broke off the pump but they sent me another pump. There were a few issues with the timing. I think the engine was out of time by one tooth. They disagreed. Anyway, the engine runs fine now. I saw some pics posted of engines that others guys bought from who knows who. They had a lot of shit missing and wires cut. Mine was all there and if it wasn't HT would have straightened it out. I suggest you do what I did. Call these places that are selling engines. Talk to them. Do they sound like they know what they are doing? I have to feel comfortable with a company before I send them 2 or 3 grand. If all I ever get when I call is an answering machine, I move on. I also spent some time on this message board and any others that had info on the SR20DET engine. They all have numerous posts warning against buying an engine off eBay, so I took that advise. There might be an engine on eBay once in a great while from someone planning to do a swap who gave up the project and is now trying to get back what he can on it that could be a deal. Still, I would want to call the seller up and talk.


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

Did u perform the swap ur self or have them do it for u?


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

JDMJunior said:


> Did u perform the swap ur self or have them do it for u?


I did not hire someone to do the swap for me. I want to do it myself. But, this is not a traditional swap. I plan to drop this engine into a 1969 MGB.
My car--> http://members.aol.com/goneguy/MGB.jpg
Engine--> http://members.aol.com/goneguy/engine1.jpg
This is a long term project. I went off it last spring because I had other things to do being a home owner and recently married. When winter sets in I will be back on it. Right now the engine is sitting on my garage floor. I start it up about once a week.


----------

